# Doll Furniture Sizes



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Need some help on doll furniture sizes. Been looking and can't seem to get any solid sizes of stuff. I want to start out making a few beds. Looks like 18 inch dolls are in, but the size of the bed is hard to gain. Any help, any sites or information that you can offer would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks

-Mike


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This LJ made some-
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/82305


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That project is from Ana-white.com. She has a lot of free plans for doll furniture for 18 inch dolls. Dolls that size are larger than any of the standard dollhouse scales, but that doesn't stop you from making everything yourself.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

18" compared to an average 6' person, sounds like 1/4 scale.

Measure a real bed and divide everything by 4. Should work.

Keep it up.
Scrappy


----------



## rich11coop (Feb 25, 2013)

An old furniture guy like you should be able to figure this out! 

I'm coming up with approx. 11.75" x 22.75" based on a ratio from a 3/3 bed.

Love ya buddy,

Coop


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

It is supposed to be 1:6 (1/6) scale. The doll is a young girl, so 18" x 6 = 54" or 4' 6", about the average size for a young girl. It is not for a 6' tall girl.

I will trying furniture in the near future and was going to scale regular furniture to 1/6.

Barbie dolls are 1/12 scale (for a full grown woman)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah… I used plans from ana-white.com. She has great plans and several things for the 18" dolls.

I too looked up the scale. 1:6 is the standard for Barbie size. But they are 12" dolls. The American Girl dolls and other 18" dolls that are so popular right now are 18". I'm wondering if the 1:4 scale is better suited? I have been thinking about making some other items but haven't been sure.


----------



## CoffeePatchouliWood (Jan 10, 2017)

A very helpful site is:
http://miniatures.about.com/od/dollhouseminiatures/tp/Scales-For-Dolls-House-Miniatures.htm. It tells how to figure out what size your dolly is as well as your doll house.
Some of the info is outdated. 1:12 ratio is now verrry popular.

Yes, I agree with AngieO. Barbies are 1:6. 1:12 are very popular now with natural wood dolls, Calico Critters, Polly Pocket, Strawberry Shortcake, My Little Ponies, Disney's new line of 4.5" Princesses, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and other action figures.
Please see my first blog post for more input for your house and furniture.


----------

